
Do You Really Need a Smart Watch? Or Just a Smart Watch Back? - moreati
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/consumer-electronics/portable-devices/do-you-really-need-a-smart-watch-or-just-a-smart-watch-back#.VXDc9TEyGlU.hackernews
======
hbhakhra
This is pretty interesting. Functionally, I think it would cover most people's
needs.

